# Τι θα τον κάνεις τον πεζό όταν καβαλικέψεις;



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

Το είδα στο ζουμερό σημερινό άρθρο του Γιώργου Καρελιά στο Protagon, και μάλιστα, στην κατακλείδα του βιογραφικού του: [...] γεννήθηκε το 1957 στον Καταρράκτη Αχαΐας [...] Έχει ως βασική αρχή του αυτό που λέει ένας στίχος των Κρητικών: "Αποχαιρέτα τους πεζούς όταν καβαλικέψεις/για να σε χαιρετούν κι αυτοί όταν θα ξεπεζέψεις".

Ως Αχαιός, λοιπόν, δικαιολογείται να κάνει το λάθος «Αποχαιρέτα» -- αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι με τη χρήση του συγκεκριμένου ρήματος η παροιμία γίνεται «ταξιδιωτική», χάνει το πραγματικό ζουμί της, που έχει σχέση με τη μετριοφροσύνη. Βέβαια, ο πρώτος κιόλας σχολιαστής διορθώνει: "Καλοχαιρετα τους πεζους, οταν καβαλικευεις, για να σε χαιρετουν κι αυτοι οταν θα ξεπεζευεις" (το αφήνω άτονο, όπως το ήθελε ο σχολιαστής).

Ακόμη κι έτσι, όμως, η φράση δεν είναι στην κρητική της μορφή. Μπαίνοντας σε βαθιά και άγνωστα για μένα νερά, νομίζω ότι πιο κοντά είναι η μορφή "Καλοχαιρέτα τους πεζούς οντέ καβαλικέψεις/για να σε χαιρετούν κι αυτοί οντέ θα ξεπεζέψεις".

Στον γκούγκλη θα βρείτε επίσης τη φράση/παροιμία/μαντινάδα και σε παραλλαγή στον ενικό αριθμό: Καλοχαιρέτα τον πεζό... Πουθενά δεν βρήκα όμως τη μορφή που θα ορκιζόμουν, πριν από αυτή τη μικρή έρευνα, ότι είναι η σωστή και ξεκινάει με _«Αντιχαιρέτα..._.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

Πιο διαδεδομένο, που αποδίδεται στον Γ. Καραϊσκάκη, είναι το *Χαιρέτα καβαλάρης, για να σε χαιρετούν όταν ξεπεζέψεις*.

http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/authquotes.php?auth=1417
http://www.google.gr/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="χαιρέτα+καβαλάρης"


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

...
*όντε* = όταν. Το «οντέ» στις μαντινάδες και τα τραγούδια, όντε και μόνο όντε το απαιτεί το μέτρο.

«Καλοχαιρέτα» (δηλαδή χαιρέτα καλόγνωμα, καλόχαρα, ευγενικά) το ξέρω και το προτιμώ. 
Το «αντιχαιρέτα» δεν είναι άσχημο, ωστόσο προϋποθέτει να χαιρετήσει πρώτα ο πεζός τον καβαλάρη (τον ατλή), ενώ το «καλοχαιρέτα» είναι πιο καταδεκτικό, νομίζω.

Ο παππούς μου το 'λεγε: Καλοχαιρέτα τσι πεζούς όντε καβαλικεύγεις, για να σε χαιρετούν κι αυτοί όντε θα ξεπεζεύγεις. 


Πώς χαιρετάς τον πεζό όταν καβαλικεύεις; «Κλιπιτικλόπος πατσιμπούμ, καράμπα. Πάν' φυσέκι, κουκουρούκου!»


----------



## unique (Jan 28, 2012)

Με μια ελαφρά μετατροπή το ερώτημα θέματος μεταβάλλεται σε κάτι που μοιάζει με κοάν του ζεν:
"τι γίνεται ο πεζός όταν καβαλικεύει";
Νομίζω ότι η ορθή απάντηση είναι ένα χλιμίντρισμα …


----------

